# Duration of the



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Just wondering if ur fish can survive in the aquarium during the simulation of the dry season, because for a period of like 8 days u r suspose to turn the air stones off the powerhead off and every thing, plus stop feeding them for like 8 days, is this really the true simulation.I mean im sure it is, but the wont be at each others gills will they?
Thanks ahead of time ur boy, Trillion.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Sorry bout that i aint mean to post it twice!.

How come no one ever responds to my adds do people not like me now, i really hope thats not the case, because if it wasnt for this site i think i would have giving up, on trying to breed my ps, maybe even givin up on keeping them period.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Trillion said:


> Just wondering if ur fish can survive in the aquarium during the simulation of the dry season, because for a period of like 8 days u r suppose to turn the air stones off the powerhead off and every thing, plus stop feeding them for like 8 days, is this really the true simulation.I mean im sure it is, but the wont be at each others gills will they?
> Thanks ahead of time ur boy, Trillion.










there really is no need to perform this method, just provide proper parameters keep regular weekly water changes up and keep your hands out of the tank........ if your p's aren't sexually matured yet 1.5 - 2.0 years old then there is nothing to do than to wait patiently. Bottom line is the sparks have to be there between the female/male or nothing could ever happen


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok that was a very use ful and intelligent response but,I dont think the conditions in my tank are suitable enough for them to breed there fori am going to follow the method of the dry season for a monthall i really wanna know is that they will survive going like 8 days without food, cause they do in the wild dont they?
I nkow u know what u r talking about but i feel like if i do this they will breed, i think its the only way.I know it will help them further along in the breeding process then it will hurt them.
Thank u so much for your response though, and i hope to one daY be as knowledgeable as u r about my fish.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Even if you want to simulate the dry season, why would you want to push it to such extreme?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thats how many days this site said to go without feeding them in order for them to get the full effect of the dry season, plus there breeding since was disrupted the minute they were taking out of the wild so, this would kinda be like a welcome home party or something to that extent,

Some times u have to take it to the extreme to get just a glimmer of a fraction of what u waNT a lot of, and since i cant get a real big tank right now, i need to make some extra money so i can there for, i need to sale some babies!


----------

